# BEST LED flash light?  Suggestions?



## wfd1366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking for a new flash light to carry on inspections.  I still use the old school mini mag light.  Looking for something similar in size but LED and I can turn on with a button instead of rotating the head (like a mini mag).  Thanks, Mike


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 2, 2014)

Mike,

I use this, really like it, small and bright, about $40, got it at Lowes.

Coast PX45 Focusing LED Flashlight, 212 High Lumens, 61 Low Lumens


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2014)

partner uses this, recharges fast and seems durable,

cost a little more, but seems worth it

http://www.policesupplyonline.com/511taliforli1.html


----------



## mjesse (Jan 2, 2014)

*I have a couple of these. Love them.Make sure you pick up a few batteries and charger. I won't paste a link to the site, but you can google what you see here...UltraFire C8-T6 Cree XM-L T6 800LM 5-Mode White LED Flashlight (1 X 18650)*

View attachment 977


They ship out of Hong Kong, product and prices are great.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 977


/monthly_2014_01/sku_110264_1.jpg.ea8aaa35c821b053c75b583ac1cd6a7d.jpg


----------



## TimNY (Jan 2, 2014)

I use a Streamlight C4 Twin Task.  A little pricey but nice beam spread.  It also has selectable UV which comes in handy when the UV PVC primer has been used.  THe contractors usually have cheap UV lights; the C4 is bright enough to be used in most lighting situations.

Tim


----------



## IJHumberson (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a couple Cree Mini's and they are AWESOME little lights for the price ($5 and free shipping), and put out plenty of light for most inspection work.  You can use a regular AA battery or a 3.7V battery that is the same size as the AA.  Just Google "300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight" and you can do a little checking for yourself.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 3, 2014)

Recommend Streamlight Strion LED...it'll run you about a C-Note, but it's a good rechargeable.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 3, 2014)

Streamlight Pro Tac HL, inspection to gun mount - do it all flashlight

Streamlight's first hand-held, lithium battery-powered programmable flashlight that provides 600 lumens of light with 253 meters of beam distance.

Specs and Features:

•Ten-Tap™ Programming – Choice of three user selectable programs:

•High / strobe / low

•High only

•Low / high

•C4® LED technology, impervious to shock with a 50,000 hour lifetime

•Three light output levels:

•High – 16,000 candela peak beam intensity, 600 Lumens, 1.25 hours runtime

•Low – 800 candela peak beam intensity, 33 Lumens, 18 hours runtime

•Strobe - 2.5 hours runtime

•Multi-function, push-button tail switch for one-handed operation

•Optimized electronics provide regulated intensity

•Durable anodized machined aircraft aluminum construction

•Anti-roll head prevents the light from rolling away when you set it down

•Removable pocket clip

•O-ring sealed glass lens

•IPX7; waterproof to 1 meter for 30 minutes

•1 meter impact resistance tested

•Uses two 3V CR123A lithium batteries (included)

•Includes nylon holster

•Barrel diameter: 1.0" (2.54 cm)

•Length: 5.40" (13.7 cm)

•Weight: 5.6 oz. (159g) with batteries

•Limited lifetime warranty


----------



## jar546 (Jan 3, 2014)

This is what I use and was happy enough to write about it.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/content.php?r=54-Flashlights-for-Inspections


----------



## Frank (Jan 3, 2014)

I carry one of these all the time  https://www.nebotools.com/prod_details.php?id=165 fits nicely in the shirt pocket, good light and long battery life, can also clip on shirt pocket and it will light your way hands free.  Found it at local autoparts.


----------



## kasa (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine says "LED Lenser" on it, I got it at Home Depot a couple years ago for like $45.  It seemed like a lot then, but since it's lasted a few years it's more than paid for itself.  It's about 4" long, operates with a button on the end, and has been dropped quite a few times and held up so far.  It also runs on triple A's rather than those more expensive specialty batteries.  When it starts going dull though, sometimes I don't realize it until I'm bonking my head in a dark basement.  When it's got new batteries, it's shined all the way across a huge old boarded up theater.


----------

